# 2011+ CC Sport Fog Light Retrofit



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

*2011 CC Sport Fog Light Retrofit*

Finally completed adding fog lights to my 2011 CC Sport. Listed below are parts needed for the install and also linked is a How-To document in .pdf format. If you have any questions or want anything clarified, let me know. :thumbup::beer:

CC Fog light install LINK

Parts list:
*Fog lights -*
8T0-941-699 LEFT fog lamp $65.70 Keffer VW includes bulbs
8T0-941-700 RIGHT fog lamp $65.70 Keffer VW includes bulbs

Also available at orientalparts.com(used to be VAGLink.com) - $99.99 + shipping, just ask them to discount it before you pay and they will.

http://orientalparts.com/Front-Fog-Light-Assembly-Passat-CC-P2196994.aspx

*Fog grills -*
3C8-853-665-C-9B9 GRILLE 1 45.26 Keffer VW
3C8-853-666-C-9B9 GRILLE 1 45.26 Keffer VW

Also available at orientalparts.com(used to be VAGLink.com) - $49.99 free shipping.

http://orientalparts.com/Front-Lower-Side-Fog-Light-Grille-Passat-CC-P2196999.aspx

*Kufatec wiring harness -*
Will need harness for H11 bulbs. $50 + shipping from OEMPlus.com. Will need to email them for availability. Usually 4 week lead time to get the harness in. I contacted VWVortex user Maloosheck and he hooked me up with what I needed and had it in my hands 3 days later. Awesome guy and was incredible in helping troubleshoot with me. JUst be sure whoever you get the harness from it has the right/left wiring combined into one connection. This is how it connects in the CC since we also have the cornering lights.

*Euro Switch -*
Available at orientalparts.com(used to be VAGLink.com) for $29.99 free shipping.

http://orientalparts.com/Chrome-Head-Light-Switch-With-Coming-Home-Automatic-Passat-B6-P2196847.aspx

*Trigger Wires-*
000-979-009, Qty - 1, 2 optional. Shouldn't be more than a couple bucks.
I got one from Maloosheck and one from my local dealer. Price will vary with dealer. One wire is needed to wire up the fog lights. Second wire is optional if you wanted to wire up the rear fog lights.

*Screws-*
N911-605-01, Qty - 4, they were only $0.70 each.

If you haven't already changed out your amber corners lights, this would be an ideal time to pick up a set as it will be simple to install as you will already have the grill off when you start installing the fog lights.

*Relay -*
3C8-951-253. After searching dealers and then telling me it is not available in US, I ended up ordering from TM Tuning as a special order. Took about 2 weeks to deliver coming from Germany.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Finally completed adding fog lights to my 2011 CC Sport. Listed below are parts needed for the install and also linked is a How-To document in .pdf format. If you have any questions or want anything clarified, let me know. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> CC Fog light install LINK
> 
> ...


Major reps dude! I applaud you for your effort and a job well done! :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jspirate said:


> Major reps dude! I applaud you for your effort and a job well done! :thumbup:


No problem. :thumbup: Hope it helps out any 11+ Sport owners that want to install fogs.:beer:


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice work. I will have to try this soon.:beer:


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

:beer::beer::beer: opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Just one question...

Can the Kufactec wiring harness be ordered through the VW dealership as an OEM item for car that came with the fogs or is the factory wiring different require the actual Kufactec made?

Think I may have asked that before 

Great job on the DIY!

Getting ready to do mine along with HID headlights. Might keep the amber turn signals since my car is Lt Brwn Metallic...kinda looks cool with the amber lenses.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Mr Neon said:


> Just one question...
> 
> Can the Kufactec wiring harness be ordered through the VW dealership as an OEM item for car that came with the fogs or is the factory wiring different require the actual Kufactec made?


You can, but expect to pay quite a bit more. I priced it when I was at the dealership one day and they quoted a price of $200+ for it. :screwy::what:


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> You can, but expect to pay quite a bit more. I priced it when I was at the dealership one day and they quoted a price of $200+ for it. :screwy::what:



Ahh yes...forgot that factor. 

Guess when I went today to price some parts for this re-tro fit the dealer prices were not that bad. The relay was $45.30 plus $20.00 shipping. I am still waiting on TM Tuning for a price quote to see where they are on the part.


----------



## ccvdub (Mar 31, 2011)

*alternate location to run wiring*

just wanted to add that i went thru the fog light install process and since I had a MT I had to pick a different firewall to route it thru.. there is plenty of space on the wiring harness coming into the car on the far left side from where the clutch is.. also, i was able to run a hanger (very carefully) from the inside out and then tape the wiring onto it to route it into the cabin, therefore bypassing the removal of the battery altogether..


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nice, but the install link does not work for me.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Finally completed adding fog lights to my 2011 CC Sport. Listed below are parts needed for the install and also linked is a How-To document in .pdf format. If you have any questions or want anything clarified, let me know. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> CC Fog light install LINK
> 
> ...



PM sent regarding wiring harness.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Updated the link for the How-To .pdf file. 

Since I last posted to this, 2012's have definitely changed in terms of wiring positions etc. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Updated the link for the How-To .pdf file.
> 
> Since I last posted to this, 2012's have definitely changed in terms of wiring positions etc.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.


 Thanks for updating! :beer: 

If anyone has specifics for 2012 CC Sport to add, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Excellent write up!


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

I am in the process of doing the fogs on my 2012 CC and it is definitely challenging in terms of wiring/pin#s and Vagcom. 

So far what I know is that the items needed are the same for 2011 CC's in terms of bulbs, lense, triggers wires, Euro switch, but wiring it up to the CECM and coding are different. 

One note, when trying to enable the rear fogs, I stumbled upon something kinda cool. I hooked the trigger wire up to the correct terminal but wrong pin# and when enabled with the Euro switch, my rear reverse lights came on. 

Hopefully will have more soon...


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

I just received my switch from VagLink. One question: So I noticed that in the auto position, you cannot pull out the knob to activate the rear and front fogs...only in the parking light and lights on position you can do that. Is there any way to get the fogs to come on with the headlights when the switch is in the "Auto" position? I have a VAG, but haven't dove into the coding yet as I don't even have the fogs wired up yet. Would this be something you could code using VCDS?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

No, have the same switch AUTO is for headlights only and fog or rear fogs will not work or come on. Only in parking lights and full headlights. There is no coding.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm gonna keep this in mind  

how much money did it cost overall?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Per pricing in my OP, right at about $250. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

wow... checked on Keffer for the fog lights, prices went up.. its 82.50 now... per piece...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> wow... checked on Keffer for the fog lights, prices went up.. its 82.50 now... per piece...


 Price still $99 for pair at orientalparts.com. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah, man i'm checking on them to  Was gonna get original VW part, but not worth paying more for OEM ) 

but Keffer got that relay, you were talking about for 38 bux...i hope thats right part


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed explanation. This is truly wonderful for people who have a CC Sport and would like to add fog lights (like me - VW CC Sport 2011 AT).

I understood most of your instructions in the pdf file, up until page 15 where you had screen shots of Bit 0 to Bit 7. Where was that taken and do you need a special tool for that?

Also, the relay that you have mentioned in the parts list is no where to be found currently. TM Tuning site is no longer in existence and I've read tons of warnings about the company being fradulent.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. This is truly wonderful for people who have a CC Sport and would like to add fog lights (like me - VW CC Sport 2011 AT).
> 
> I understood most of your instructions in the pdf file, up until page 15 where you had screen shots of Bit 0 to Bit 7. Where was that taken and do you need a special tool for that?
> 
> ...


screen shots, thats the VAGcom adjusments that you have to make in order for the fogs to work.

If you have questions about parts, shot me a text, i tell you where I got them from..I had it done few month ago.


Cheers!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Groovy, Stero1D. I have no idea how to do that VAGcom adjusment? Do I need a special tool for that? You said shoot you a text, number please?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Groovy, Stero1D. I have no idea how to do that VAGcom adjusment? Do I need a special tool for that? You said shoot you a text, number please?


Vagcom - special tool/program to change ECU settings...

Send me a pivate message on here, bro!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Will I be able to complete this project without the Vagcom tool? If not, how much is the tool on top of the $250 cost for the project?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Will I be able to complete this project without the Vagcom tool? If not, how much is the tool on top of the $250 cost for the project?


U will not be able to finish it.. but you could find somebody local who can do it for you or tech at the dealership.. no need to buy it, its 250+...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

van33 said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. This is truly wonderful for people who have a CC Sport and would like to add fog lights (like me - VW CC Sport 2011 AT).
> 
> I understood most of your instructions in the pdf file, up until page 15 where you had screen shots of Bit 0 to Bit 7. Where was that taken and do you need a special tool for that?
> 
> ...


Sorry, haven't checked in here in awhile. Let me know if you have any additional questions once you start the project. :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey VdubTX, do you have a Vagcom tool that I can borrow  ? I would like to start on this project soon but I'm afraid that without it, I won't be able to finish just like Stero1D had metioned. 

Need help guys. I really want to do this soon.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

van33 said:


> Hey VdubTX, do you have a Vagcom tool that I can borrow  ? I would like to start on this project soon but I'm afraid that without it, I won't be able to finish just like Stero1D had metioned.
> 
> Need help guys. I really want to do this soon.


Not sure I would be comfortable lending out a pricy tool to just anyone. No offense. Check out the Vag Com locator - LINK - and see if someone in your area is available to do the tweaks for you. They literally take about 10 minutes tops to do including coding for key fobs, DRL's and rain closing features. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VDubTX, bro maybe he lives close to u and cld swing by for a lil adjustment


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I found someone in the area who has one. Crossing my fingers that he'll respond to my e-mail and help me (beer and some $$ included).


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

let us knw abt the charges 

btw u found all parts? need help?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I haven't bought all of the parts yet. I was thinking, I should try to see if I can get someone to commit in helping me with a VAGCOM before proceeding with the project. I will surely contact ya'll if I have trouble finding any parts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> I haven't bought all of the parts yet. I was thinking, I should try to see if I can get someone to commit in helping me with a VAGCOM before proceeding with the project. I will surely contact ya'll if I have trouble finding any parts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


sure bro.. i think you will find some1..or ask any tech at the dealership and give them 20 bux!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> VDubTX, bro maybe he lives close to u and cld swing by for a lil adjustment


Without a doubt would if he is in DFW area. Have helped quite a few folks in the area. :thumbup:


----------



## HEINEDUBR (May 20, 2010)

For anyone who has done this fog light DIY, I am looking for a pair of non fog grills for an LED project if you have any laying around .


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

I have the fog light kit and euro switch showing up from ECS tomorrow. They told me that no vagcom coding is required to make them work. According to ECS their kit and a euro switch is all that is needed to retrofit them.

True?

-Eli


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Holy thread revival Batman!

Has anyone figured out the fog wiring for the 2012 CC?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it different than others?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mr Neon said:


> I am in the process of doing the fogs on my 2012 CC and it is definitely challenging in terms of wiring/pin#s and Vagcom.
> 
> So far what I know is that the items needed are the same for 2011 CC's in terms of bulbs, lense, triggers wires, Euro switch, but wiring it up to the CECM and coding are different.
> 
> ...






VdubTX said:


> Updated the link for the How-To .pdf file.
> 
> Since I last posted to this, 2012's have definitely changed in terms of wiring positions etc.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.



I was led to believe it is? Even the ECS tuning fog kit states its for 08-11.  

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow

As far as i recall 2012 dont have rear fogs prewired so u can't enable em...

As of front fogs i wouldnt know. Pm VdubTx he is super helpful guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Will do, thanks!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dankor (Jul 20, 2015)

Gracias amigos 


Dankor Tapatalk


----------



## dankor (Jul 20, 2015)

Gracias 


Dankor Tapatalk


----------



## Xivaro (Jan 7, 2011)

*Fog lights installation instructions*

Hi,

I was looking to download the install instructions, but the PDF is no longer available. Does anyone have it?

Thanks!


----------



## steaks (Jun 14, 2015)

Xivaro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking to download the install instructions, but the PDF is no longer available. Does anyone have it?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Xivaro. Wish I had seen this earlier. I downloaded the doc a long time ago planning to do this install, but just started rounding up the parts this week which caused me to revisit this thread. I have a copy of the PDF here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nnciF9TlW3jY-FurY8urvAUHXo259j5h

Hope it's still of some use!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for attached PdF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

